# Rent relief, a total rip off!!!! Help!!!



## Graham (18 Jan 2004)

I recently looked up on rent relief of which i thought a single person recieves 20% tax back from a maximum 1,270pa, which would be lets say, paying 500 a month is 6000pa then a person should get 1,200pa tax relief??
Wrong!! As I called the Tax office and they say your only allowed 20% tax relief ON 1,270 of which is 254pa!!!!!!!! I have been living away for 2 years and she went on about turning money into credits OR visa versa. So confusing!!!! So, where did they get the figure 1,270????? 
And what are we to do after paying out 6000 (SHARING) and we get back a meesly 254euro!!!!!???
Im not into politics at all BUT we all know when we are being ripped off and if we cant afford to jump onto the so called "Property Market" because of our "Hand it all over to Croke Park fund" Government, decide they cant handle the property situation, well we are in a no win situation!!! I could go on all night but it makes you sick and it wont be long until were up there with the North Korean type countries as its a case of, Bertie says, "Ireland, put your hands on your head".... 
May as well Bertie, cause theres sod all in our pockets!!!!!
So, I think we should all who read this, set up a new page where WE and only WE voice our opinion towards what is happening around us before its too late!!!!
And maybe 254 meesly euro rent relief per YEAR will wake this Government up and back into reality!!!!!
Until Monday all, take care, and keep your hands in your pockets.... Charlie is behind ya!!!!


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (18 Jan 2004)

Sorry - I can't figure out if there's a direct question in there amongst all those exclamation marks but hopefully this OASIS link might be of some help and interest to you:


----------



## rainyday (18 Jan 2004)

Hi Graham - Nice rant, but can I suggest you think it through. What would happen if the Govt did subsidise private rents via increased tax relief? Rents would shoot up, and the Govt subsidy would go straight into the pockets of the landlords. Is that really what you want?

I find it kind-of funny that many people seem to assume that the answer to most of their financial issues (high rent, high mortgages, high childcare etc etc) is tax relief. But that really isn't the answer....


----------



## daltonr (19 Jan 2004)

I'm not sure you can describe a tex relief as a Rip Off even if it is a lot less than you'd like.

Also keep in mind that the purpose of Rent Relief is not to help the tennant but to get the tennant to bring the landlord to the attention of Revenue so they can find those who are not paying tax on their income.

Of course you won't get anyone to tell you that, but it's pretty clear from the negligable benefit that it ain't there to help the tennant.

I never bothered claiming it, Life's too short.

-Rd


----------



## yumi31 (19 Jan 2004)

Can rent relief be back dated to a certain point?  Is there say a cut off point?  If it can be then you might get more than you thought.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (19 Jan 2004)

I seem to remember somebody mentioning here on AAM that something like five years back dating was possible but I'm not 100% sure...

I'd always claim all tax credits available to me no matter how small but that's just me...


----------



## SF (19 Jan 2004)

*CM*

"I'd always claim all tax credits available to me no matter how small but that's just me... "

Some people might accuse you of being a SkinFlint, not me of course!!


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (19 Jan 2004)

*Re: CM*

Unlike certain people I'd take that as a compliment!


----------



## Repaymentator (20 Jan 2004)

*Re: 1270*

I assume the 1270 comes from the approximate pounds to euros exchange rate of 1.27. There are quite a few numbers like that in the system that have not been index linked. More stealth taxes.


----------



## EAMONN66 (27 Jan 2004)

*Re: 1270*

seems to me, the rent relief which is of minimal benefit to a tenent (given current rent costs), was introduced as a means of generating a list of rented properties for the govt, thereby catching out dodgy landlords who are trying to cheat the taxman


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (27 Jan 2004)

*Re: 1270*

Fair enough if you ask me...


----------



## daltonr (28 Jan 2004)

*Re: 1270*

Fair enough, but a bit underhanded.  Trying to make tenants think that you're on their side and helping out when in fact you're using them as foot soldiers.

If the government sent me a letter saying, we'll pay you a flat fee of €1000 to tell us about all of the landlords you know, It'd at least have been honest.  And it'd probably have gotten more people into the net.

But that would have been seen as underhanded (Go Figure!), It would have gone against our historical distain for informers.  So we get an Irish Solution instead.

-Rd


----------



## Tommy (28 Jan 2004)

*Re: 1270*

Surely all police, Revenue and other regulatory authority work must, by its very nature, involve some level of "underhand" initiatives, in order to be effective?


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (28 Jan 2004)

*Re: 1270*

Or more to the point - an element of both carrot (generous tax write offs for those earning rental income - e.g. mortgage interest relief, capital expenditure etc.) and stick (targeting tax evading landlords who come to light when their tenants claim tax relief - assuming that is part of the rationale for rent relief in the first place). No harm in that in my view.


----------



## Thrifty Knot (29 Jan 2004)

*A question*



> the rent relief which is of minimal benefit to a tenent (given current rent costs), was introduced as a means of generating a list of rented properties for the govt, thereby catching out dodgy landlords who are trying to cheat the taxman



For a tenant to be able to claim rent relief, the landlord must be registered with the Local Authority / Corporation / whatever.

I thought I read somewhere on this forum before (or maybe somewhere else) that the lists of registered landlords held by the Local Authorities are not linked to the Revenue Commissioners. Does this ring a bell with anyone?


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (29 Jan 2004)

*Re: A question*

All landlords are supposed to be registered with the local authority ( [broken link removed] ) and eventually the PRTB whenever that is up and running (  ). I'm not sure if/how these bodies liaise with Revenue though.


----------



## rainyday (29 Jan 2004)

*Re: A question*



> For a tenant to be able to claim rent relief, the landlord must be registered with the Local Authority / Corporation / whatever.



Where did you get this from, Thrifty? That is not my understanding.


----------



## becky (10 Oct 2008)

*Re: A question*



Thrifty Knot said:


> For a tenant to be able to claim rent relief, the landlord must be registered with the Local Authority / Corporation / whatever.
> 
> I thought I read somewhere on this forum before (or maybe somewhere else) that the lists of registered landlords held by the Local Authorities are not linked to the Revenue Commissioners. Does this ring a bell with anyone?


 
You are asked to provide the name of the landlord and PPS number.  If you can't provide same you will still receive your credits.


----------



## proudford (11 Oct 2008)

Ok I rented a house for a couple of years before I finally bought my own house, can I claim  tax relief for this? I am talking about maybe 2 years, My landlord was not registered and I paid cash, can I claim and not get the landlord in trouble with the revenue? I am a single mother and strapped for cash, otherwise I wouldnt be bothered.


----------



## Nannarea (11 Oct 2008)

It is now compulsary for landlords to register.  They must pay an amount of 40.00 for each lease.  This does several things unrelated to tax.  If a landlord has problems with tenants ie antisocial behaviour, not paying rent, damaging the rented accomodation, being registered gives him rights under the Houseing Act.  He must first give tenant 14 days notice to make everything right,ie, undo damage, rectify rent arrears etc. If this does not happen, then he must give written notice of 21 days, to leave the premises.  If this does not happen he can then bring a case to the PRTB board which has legal powers to carry out an investigation and may, depending on the situation, have the tenant out and money owed reimbursed.  This Act also give tenants rights, but too long to go into all the details.  www.prtb.ie gives all the information.


----------



## proudford (16 Oct 2008)

Is this something you pasted and replied to on a previous comment? It doesnt seem relevant to my question, I havent checked the link.


----------

